# General Election - campaign for diabetes!



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2010)

OK, we've got a month to convince all the candidates, of whatever persuasion, that diabetes is an important issue. Join Diabetes UK's e-campaign at:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_invo...t-campaigns/Parliamentary-candidate-campaign/

NOTE: This thread isn't about party politics, so any posts added that smack of that will be deleted. Keep it about diabetes please! It would be nice to know whatever, if anything, you hear from any of your local candidates about diabetes over the next month.

p.s. I don't want diabetes to win! But hopefully, people with diabetes will


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 6, 2010)

This seems as good a time as any to be joining this campaign and is certainly worth mentioning when the prospective candidates turn up on our doorstep, as they are sure to do over the next few weeks.


----------



## RWJ (Apr 6, 2010)

Sent to 2 no local MPs - let's see what happens.


----------



## runner (Apr 6, 2010)

Sent to all (4) candidates in my area, in the hope it will raise the profile.


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I will send this forward to our local candidates as well .. Although I did bend a certain candidates ear over the easter weekend .. about the importance of diabetes.. how it affects and impacts on all members of the family etc .. I will have the same approach to all potential candidates 

Heidi
xx


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 6, 2010)

hi i will let my candidate to see this i am going to see him next week i printed the duk manifesto


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 6, 2010)

Done! Sent to two candidates in this area.


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 6, 2010)

Done and sent to 3 candidates in my area, also added a few things to the letter.

John


----------



## runner (Apr 7, 2010)

runner said:


> Sent to all (4) candidates in my area, in the hope it will raise the profile.



Had a reply from one saying he has members of his family with diabetes and is already signed up to the campaign.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 7, 2010)

I would so do this  except I'd only give the letter to the person who gave me the most rousing speech  i'm kiiidddiiinnnggg hahaha.


----------



## Donald (Apr 7, 2010)

signed up and sent to the candidates here so let's see what happens from here and see if they reply even a acknowledgment would be a start.


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 12, 2010)

So has anyone had any replies from their prospective candidates?

I haven't heard a dickie bird from any of mine.

As the emails were generated from DiabetesUK, I suppose that any automated replies would go back to their email system.


----------



## Donald (Apr 12, 2010)

Red Pumper said:


> So has anyone had any replies from their prospective candidates?
> 
> I haven't heard a dickie bird from any of mine.
> 
> As the emails were generated from DiabetesUK, I suppose that any automated replies would go back to their email system.



Yes I have only one reply from our four candidates and that was from the Conservatives Candidate.In his reply he said that he himself is a type 2 and in his own words( is well aware of the issues involved ).one reply out of four is well on the low side.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2010)

Donald said:


> Yes I have only one reply from our four candidates and that was from the Conservatives Candidate.In his reply he said that he himself is a type 2 and in his own words( is well aware of the issues involved ).one reply out of four is well on the low side.



Seems like only the self-interested are erm....interested!


----------



## am64 (Apr 12, 2010)

that was very easy to do i thought Id have to find all my canidates emails etc so i urge anyone who hasnt done it to do so !


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 13, 2010)

Only one reoly between us so far and that was from a candidate who has diabetes.

You would think that the candidates would be falling over themselves to get some sort of reply out given that we are less than four weeks from the election.

Maybe we don't come high enough in they're priorities.

Guess what I will be asking about when they knock on my door asking for my vote?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2010)

Red Pumper said:


> Only one reoly between us so far and that was from a candidate who has diabetes.
> 
> You would think that the candidates would be falling over themselves to get some sort of reply out given that we are less than four weeks from the election.
> 
> ...



What's the betting, if they say anything at all, it will be that they intend to tackle obesity?


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 13, 2010)

*Response from John Healey MP - Labour*

I've had a letter of reply today from John Healey MP the current sitting Labour MP for the area where I live. His letter says the following:

_"Dear John

*Diabetes*

Thank you for your email. As you know I have campaigned locally and nationally for better support for people with diabetes, including through my involvement with Wath Diabetes Group and work I have been doing recently to make sure that children get the support for the condition they need in school.

As I am sure you acknowledge, there have been major improvements in diabetes care but it is true that more needs to be done. For example compared to other countries we have high rates of emergency admissions to hospital for those with diabetes and asthma - better management of these conditions and better support for self-care and family carers could avoid such distresssing experiences, leading to care that is more effective, a better experience and more productive. So we want to see care for groups including those with diabetes transformed.

You may be interested in the provision for diabetes the Health Secretary Andy Burnham made when he announced his vision for the NHS for the next few years. 'NHS 2010-2015: from good to great'. He said we would consider what further progress can be made on high impact changes which could benefit these patients. These may include the following:


Improving glucose control and reducing the need for emergency admissions to hospitals.

Improving footcare services for people with diabetes.

Improving the identification of hospital inpatients with diabetes to ensure that their stay is no longer than necessary.

Improving prescribing and monitoring of - using the most cost-effective drugs and stopping drug use when appropriate. Diabetes glucose-lowering drugs and devices accounted for ?541 million in 2007/8 - the highest item of national drug spend. 

Improving the self-management of the high-intensity users and so reducing daibetes emergencies and the use of ambulance services.
I hope this information is helpful to you.

Yours sincerely,

John Healey MP
(Wentworth Constituency)"_

I must say that I consider the above to be a well thought ought and well-considered response. Certainly not a hastily-composed fob-off - a much more detailed and better response than I had expected from someone who must be very busy and have a lot on his mind at the present time considering the forthcoming election.

John Healey is president of the local Diabetes Family Support Group that I chair and does always seem to show an interest in diabetes without me having any knowledge of him having a family member being affected. Also, I do know that he has been involved in the children-in-school area through his involvement with a mother of a child with diabetes - who is also a member of this forum - but don't know how successful that work has been. I'll be enquiring about that when I next see the mother in question later this week.

The document that he refers to is interesting too and not one that I had seen previously. I have included a link so that if anyone wishes to read it for themselves then they can do so.

In my opinion, well done John Healey MP! I think that he could very well be receiving my vote so maybe that's at least one for Labour. 

I've heard nothing so far from the other candidate.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 13, 2010)

Have done it, only 2 candidates came up. Will have to see if I get any reply.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 13, 2010)

I've sent it off to four - Labour, Conservative, Lib Dem and Green. I know where my vote is going already, but it'll be interesting to see what I get back.


----------



## Donald (Apr 13, 2010)

Just had my Second reply back this from the SNP Candidate it might interest our Scottish members. 

Thanks for your email regarding the work of Diabetes UK Scotland. As you'll be aware, health related issues are devolved to the Scottish Parliament, but should I be elected to Westminster, I will keep myself informed of developments at Holyrood.

Since coming into Government in Scotland in 2007, the SNP has invested in a range of preventative measures to reduce the prevalence of diabetes in Scotland, most notably the Healthy Eating Active Living Action Plan, which will play a major part in tackling the increasing prevalence of Type 2 diabetes. The Plan involves investment of ?56 million over three years in initiatives which are aimed at supporting people to make healthier choices and adopt healthier lifestyles. A revised Diabetes Action Plan will be published later this year.

The SNP has also taken action to help those most at risk from diabetes by investing in health programmes such as Keep Well which is operating within Scotland's most deprived communities. This programme has so far offered health checks to over 65,000 people to determine their risk of developing cardiovascular disease, which shares the same risk factors as diabetes, and provides the information and support people need to reduce that risk. Those found to be at risk are offered lifestyle advice, referred onto further services, or prescribed medicines.

We are also addressing the psychological aspects of diabetes, investing ?450,000 to improve psychological support to people with diabetes in Scotland. Research suggests that just under half of the 219,000 Scots with diabetes experience difficulty in controlling the condition effectively ? often because of poor emotional wellbeing. Five psychologists are to be appointed to posts in diabetes services across Scotland.

If I can be of any assistance on this or any other issue, please don't hesitate to get in touch.

Yours sincerely,

Eilidh Whiteford


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2010)

My email went to Conservative, Lib Dem, and ?Green.  There are candidates for UKIP and Labour in this seat, but they didnt show up so I couldn't email them.

I've had a holding email from the Lib Dem guy (our current MP), which basically says "thanks, I'll get round to reading your email at some point...".  Nothing from the other two so far - but I did only email them last night, so there's hope yet!


----------



## runner (Apr 13, 2010)

Red Pumper said:


> Only one reoly between us so far and that was from a candidate who has diabetes.
> 
> You would think that the candidates would be falling over themselves to get some sort of reply out given that we are less than four weeks from the election.
> 
> ...



2 Red.  I got a response similar to yours, only from a Lib-Dem.


----------



## runner (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I'm impressed by Eilidh Whiteford and john Healey's replies, but then I always thought  they had more sense than us in Scotland  (Sorry Northe, just couldn't resist!)


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 13, 2010)

I sent it out and this was one of the replies (out of two).

Dear Louise

Thanks for getting in touch with me about this.  

Diabetes is a very serious issue, I entirely agree, not just for people with the condition, but for their families and carers. I thoroughly support the need to look seriously at prevention and to identify diabetes as early as possible.

In fact, there are many points in the manifesto that I won't forget easily - parliamentary candidate or otherwise, so I'm grateful to you for drawing my attention to it.  I am especially appalled by the fact that many people on insulin suffer discrimination and unfair treatment at work because of it. I think that's inexcusable.

I hope very much that the All Party Group attracts a lot of support in the next parliament.

Kind regards

Cherry Allan
SW Surrey PPC
Green Party

...................................

Hi Cherry,

Thank you for getting back in touch with me. I have been turned down for jobs in the past because not only do I have diabetes but I also have one hand, though they are very clever at not giving this as a reason or just not getting back in touch. I've been unemployed for 4 years, while going to college in between and I do believe it is because of the diabetes and me only having one hand is a reason for this. No-one is willing to give you a chance if you could be a risk.

Thank you again for getting back in touch.

Louise

.........................................................

Dear Louise

That's really bad of the employers you've come across - they're not supposed to get away with that, but they do, as you say.  I do hope the Diabetes UK campaign starts to make a difference. I thought their manifesto put the case very well, so they're clearly a force to be reckoned with.

Take care

Cherry 

..............................................................

There is a campaign I would like you to look at if you dont mind and that DiDkA, Its a campaign to raise the awareness of how dangerous non diet drinks are to diabetics, www.didka.co.uk. It would mean alot to me if you did.

Louise

.................................................................

Thanks for alerting me to this - I've just had a look at the site. Certainly a really vital thing for retailers to know about and act upon. Perhaps if they get at least one major retailer to lead the way and go high profile with this, it would help to publicise how important this more widely. It reminds me a bit of the Vegetarian Society's efforts to get caterers to train their staff properly when in comes to vegetarian diets.

I know that large catering companies invest heavily in staff training. I'm sure they could include this as well. 

I'm not on Facebook (yet!), but will do my best to point people in the direction of this site too.

All the best

Cherry

.....................................................................................................


I did my best guys lol =)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sent to all 4 in the area. Hoping I get a reply. Not had anyone knock on the door yet (well...ring the doorbell...), but have had plenty of stuff through the door. I fully intend to bend the ears of anyone who comes knocking about diabetes.


----------



## am64 (Apr 13, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I sent it out and this was one of the replies (out of two).
> 
> 
> I did my best guys lol =)



where i am only one party will ever win so my vote often goes to the green party so they can at least keep their deposit xx good one Lou x


----------



## Donald (Apr 13, 2010)

Just got the third reply back this time from the liberals Democrats


thank you for drawing this to my attention.

I can advise that I presently employ a young lad whose mother has diabetes with associated conditions including blindness so I know of some of the difficulties encountered.

In addition our company's financial adviser developed type II diabetes a few years ago so I also realise the limitations this can then impose on an otherwise healthy individual.

My own company, Thistle Scientific, services the Univ and medical research sector throughout the UK so I'm also aware of some of the very fine research that is presently being undertaken to help relieve sufferers of the worst impacts of the condition, if not find a cure.

I would certainly be interested in assisting the All-Party group if fortunate enough to be elected on the 6th May

best regards
Galen



P Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail
Galen Milne PPC
Scottish Liberal Democrats


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 14, 2010)

I got a reply


> Dear Miss Morris
> 
> Thank you very much for contacting me on this important issue.  The weblink you provide at the bottom displays 'This page has moved', but I wholeheartedly support the cause.  I think it is entirely wrong for a Government to use the recession as an excuse to cut research into diseases which are affecting thousands of ordinary people, of which diabetes is an example.
> 
> ...


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 14, 2010)

The green party seem to be quite good at reply and being positive. My conservative reply that I cant find basically said while he agrees with what they are saying he wont b joining the campaign.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 14, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> The green party seem to be quite good at reply and being positive. My conservative reply that I cant find basically said while he agrees with what they are saying he wont b joining the campaign.



and why won't he?! How RUDE lol.

I'm still waiting to hear back from my others. 

Replys from the green party are positive even though I already know who I'll be voting for


----------



## Donald (Apr 14, 2010)

Well Sam some are taking a long time to reply I know they will be busy at moment but a reply goes a long way my book, hope you hear from the others to see what they have to say.

Donald


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 14, 2010)

Donald said:


> Well Sam some are taking a long time to reply I know they will be busy at moment but a reply goes a long way my book, hope you hear from the others to see what they have to say.
> 
> Donald



i tell ya, if any knock on the door they'll be getting an ear bashing


----------



## Donald (Apr 14, 2010)

Go for it  some need it badly, but others are reasonable enough.


----------



## JoeFreeman (Apr 14, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Hi there,

I'm the Digital Communties Executive here at Diabetes UK, and was responsible for setting up our latest e-campaign. It's wonderful to see that so many people have taken part, and to read some of the positive responses that have been received. Thank you all for helping! It's been our most successful e-campaign to date which is really encouraging.

We'd love to have a record of any responses you receive from your parliamentary candidates. If you're happy to, you can email them to campaigns@diabetes.org.uk - it will really help us to have an overall picture of the success of the campaign.

Thank you all again for taking part. If you've got any questions or comments, please let me know and I'll do my best to answer!

Joe

Joe Freeman
Digital Communities Executive
Diabetes UK


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I've still not had a reply from any of the three candidates that I sent emails to.


----------



## JoeFreeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Personally, out of the four email I sent I've had one proper reply, and another automatic response basically saying "I'm very busy!". I've had a better personal response to campaigns in the past - perhaps it just is a very busy time?!

351 individual emails have been sent, which is great. Not checked with anyone yet to see how many responses have been forwarded to us - but would be interesting to find out...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2010)

JoeFreeman said:


> Personally, out of the four email I sent I've had one proper reply, and another automatic response basically saying "I'm very busy!". I've had a better personal response to campaigns in the past - perhaps it just is a very busy time?!
> 
> 351 individual emails have been sent, which is great. Not checked with anyone yet to see how many responses have been forwarded to us - but would be interesting to find out...



I imagine (perhaps cynically) that responses will be more forthcoming from candidates in marginal constituencies  Still, we've got three weeks to go!


----------



## runner (Apr 14, 2010)

Got my second reply of 4 sent out, today, from Labour candidate. He says he supports the points in the manifesto and states it is vital there is fair and equal access to services and equipment.  Next bit is about how he is pleased with the measures government have taken to raise awareness of diabetes, including the launch of the Diabetes National Service Framework etc.  Also refers to NHS Healthcheck programme and change4Life, as measures helping prevent the risk of developing diabetes. (Not sure how relevant this is to T1, and 1.5!)


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't mind nailing my colours to the flag, and saying that I'm voting Green. After reading their policies, they seem to me to be the 'common sense' party. And I'm particularly impressed with their replies


----------



## am64 (Apr 14, 2010)

JoeFreeman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm the Digital Communties Executive here at Diabetes UK, and was responsible for setting up our latest e-campaign. It's wonderful to see that so many people have taken part, and to read some of the positive responses that have been received. Thank you all for helping! It's been our most successful e-campaign to date which is really encouraging.
> 
> ...



Hey Joe when this election has calmed down a bit could you give us some advice on our Diet Drinks Awareness campaign DiDkA ?
http://www.didka.co.uk/
cheers 
Am on behalf of DiDkA \~/


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2010)

Got a reply from my Green Party candidate very quickly - another plus for the Greens!



> Dear Alan,
> 
> I am very happy to support the fight against diabetes below and to join the All Party Parliamentary group on Diabetes (surely not ?for??).  Health is a special interest of mine, and I am a Steering Group member on Southampton LINk.  In particular I am especially interested in the role of nutrition in conditions such as this, as this is clearly a central factor.
> 
> ...



Might press him about the distinctions as nutrition is not implicated in Type 1


----------



## am64 (Apr 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Got a reply from my Green Party candidate very quickly - another plus for the Greens!
> 
> 
> 
> Might press him about the distinctions as nutrition is not implicated in Type 1



should do and send him link to loubie fb xx


----------



## Munjeeta (Apr 14, 2010)

I have emailled my local Labour and Lib Dem candidate, the only 2 that came up. Will wait to see what they have to say... Wish we had a Green Party rep in our constituency!


----------



## JoeFreeman (Apr 14, 2010)

am64 said:


> Hey Joe when this election has calmed down a bit could you give us some advice on our Diet Drinks Awareness campaign DiDkA ?
> http://www.didka.co.uk/
> cheers
> Am on behalf of DiDkA \~/



Hi there, sure can. I've noticed it on Twitter, and retweeted your message a while ago I think. I'll see what we can do for you. How is it going?


----------



## am64 (Apr 14, 2010)

JoeFreeman said:


> Hi there, sure can. I've noticed it on Twitter, and retweeted your message a while ago I think. I'll see what we can do for you. How is it going?



ha we had wondered who you were !
well becky (sacred heart) and I are having a little break from it at mo following the big dipper weekend but are getting back on the case at the big combined circle D 2yr birthday bash and a DSF meet. I did  approach duk a few weeks back through 'sheena patel' and after a bit of too-ing and froo-ing i spoke to someone in campaigns who advised that DuK had no resources to be able to help ....what we are hoping for is advice and a bit of guidance ...a bit of time really not money as such ...thank you


----------



## am64 (Apr 15, 2010)

just checked no green party in my area only...con ...lab...lib dem...UKIP ...the winner last time had a 31% majority ...i doubt i'll get any replies !


----------



## runner (Apr 15, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Got a reply from my Green Party candidate very quickly - another plus for the Greens!
> 
> 
> 
> Might press him about the distinctions as nutrition is not implicated in Type 1



Hi Northerner,  yes, there seems to be a need for more education about how diabetes is aquired - the  response I received below echoes yours.  I guess there has been such a focus (quite rightly) on T2, issues around the others are less well known.


----------



## Donald (Apr 15, 2010)

I have been wandering about this campaign and we have been E-Mailing our candidates but with the first of the big debates  with the three Leaders of the main Party's is on ITV tonight.Here is part of a E-Mail I received this morning would asking a question as regards this Be a bit much.Their e-mail for questions is below. anyone Ideas sorry if this post is a bit long.



Tonight on ITV, Nick Clegg, Gordon Brown and David Cameron will be going head to head in a TV debate. This is the first of three debates that will be taking place in the run up to the General Election on May 6th.

These are the first of this kind of televised Party Leader debates in the UK. The first debate comes from Manchester, will chaired by Alistair Stewart and the first speaker will be Nick Clegg. Each leader gets a one-minute opening statement and a 90-second closing one.

The first half of the 90 minute Election Debate will be devoted to domestic affairs, with the rest on any topic. ITV are inviting questions before the debate, with more information on their special debate website at http://www.itv.com/electiondebate/

If you have a question for the first half of the debate on issues such as the NHS, Education, Immigration, Law and Order, the Family, the Constitution, Trust in Politics or Political Reform you can email them to debate@itv.com. You can also send a question for the second half of the debate on other election issues.


----------



## am64 (Apr 15, 2010)

ooooh donald could we think up a really good question ....i would like to know what there thoughts on the obvious varying levels of care we all recieve ( postcode health service) and how they see that Diabetic care could be standardised as nice guidelines seem to have varying interpretations ???


----------



## Donald (Apr 15, 2010)

am64 said:


> ooooh Donald could we think up a really good question ....i would like to know what there thoughts on the obvious varying levels of care we all receive ( postcode health service) and how they see that Diabetic care could be standardized as nice guidelines seem to have varying interpretations ???



Hi AM I'm thinking along the same lines but could not phrase it right.I could try it and see if it is read out but i.am sure they will be swamped with questions but it is worth a try


----------



## runner (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Donald,  there might be some useful phrases on the DUK site you culd use.  You could ask directly something like: "There are over 2.2 million people with diabetes in the UK whose treatment and access to the expert support and equipment they need depends very much on where they live.  How will you ensure they get fair and equal access, no matter where they live?"  Although, it is perhaps best to put it in your own words.  I expect there will will be many people with other conditions, such as cancer, asking the same question!

PS - Am's other bit about the NICE guidelines is good too.


----------



## Donald (Apr 15, 2010)

right am and runner just E-Mail question to them lets see what happens tonight.If anyone  would like to send one send it to debate@itv.com

Thanks am hope you do not mind I sent I used your question as it is better phreased then the way I was goning to put.Right lets if it is picked

I would like to know what there thoughts on the obvious varying levels of care we all receive ( postcode health service) and how they see that Diabetic care could be standardized as nice guidelines seem to have varying interpretations ??? .
a friend of ask me this question and agree with it also wish to know their thoughts on this, I would also like to ask all Three as regards the attached information from Diabetes uk.


----------



## am64 (Apr 15, 2010)

Donald said:


> right am and runner just E-Mail question to them lets see what happens tonight.If anyone  would like to send one send it to debate@itv.com
> 
> Thanks am hope you do not mind I sent I used your question as it is better phreased then the way I was goning to put.Right lets if it is picked
> 
> ...



good one donald i ve been busy this afternoon so thanks for sending it 
i will do a similar one myself !


----------



## am64 (Apr 15, 2010)

all sent

*i am a member of the diabetes support forum supported by DUK and from discussions on our threads it is obvious that diabetic care varys across the country i would like to ask the party leaders on how they see that Diabetic care could be standardised as the NICE guidelines seem to have varying interpretations ???
with regards*

if people want to lift this and send themselves maybe one might get through !
debate@itv.com


----------



## runner (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I saw the 'debate' if you can call it that.  It appears only the very general, overall questions about health look like being considered....


----------



## Donald (Apr 16, 2010)

They did not touch on health until 9:42 and only about three questions.


----------



## NiVZ (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,

Watched this last night too.  Didn't look like they took any email questions at all 

NiVZ


----------



## Donald (Apr 16, 2010)

No they did not in the 90 minutes there only a Few select questions and very stage managed. Alastair  Stewart did well to stop it turning in to the Cameron and brown show


----------



## aymes (Apr 16, 2010)

I got a reply from my local mp saying he'd write to the pct with the comments I'd raised (mainly around pumps!) and would write back to me when he got a reply.


----------



## vince13 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've emailed my Lib Dem and Conservative candidates but have heard nothing back yet - they must be busy or something !


----------



## am64 (Apr 16, 2010)

found out today there is a green party member here ...but heard nothing from any candidates yet


----------



## sweetsatin (Apr 17, 2010)

This is the reply i got from our labour candidate.
He didn't put his name to it just an email addy, probably sent by his secretary

Anita,
I checked out the Diabetes website. I am happy to support the Diabetes UK campaigns such as the silent assassin and living with diabetes.

Have yet to hear from liberral & concervative candidates.


----------



## sweetsatin (Apr 19, 2010)

Just had this reply from Conservative party

Dear Anita

Thank you for your email.

Having discussed your concerns with Andrew Turner, he has asked me to give the following response regarding the Conservative Party's position on the points you have raised.

The NHS is our number one priority. We will increase funding for the NHS each year, in real terms, in the next Parliament. We have made this decision in order to meet the rising demands on the NHS, while at the same time maintaining our objective of achieving results for patients that are at least as good as any in the world. These demands on the NHS include an increasing and ageing population, public health threats and complex new treatments. This does mean that we cannot make spending promises which add to costs or which would prevent the NHS from using the resources it will receive in the most effective way possible, in the light of the best available clinical evidence.  

While we have committed to real terms increases in health spending, I believe that we can get better bang for our buck with regards to services for long term conditions such as diabetes. We have to make sure that every pound spent gives us a pound of care. Therefore individual health budgets will help make sure money is spent on what patients want and need. 

And to make sure diabetes patients, especially children, get the best possible care, we will make sure that all the relevant organisations work together. Too many times you hear that the local NHS, local authorities and schools are not working together and this means that some children slip through the cracks. Joined up working is key to improving the quality of life for children with long-term conditions like diabetes. 

Whilst providing better and more consistent care for people will diabetes we will also tackle the rise of type 2 diabetes. We will build new partnerships with local authorities and the business community to help deliver major preventative public health objectives, including reducing the causes of diseases such as diabetes and promoting healthy lifestyles. - We have made it clear that public health is a priority for a Conservative Government we will provide separate public health funding to local authorities and weight public health funding so that extra resources go to the poorest areas. 
The Conservative Party believes passionately in equality. During the passage of the Equality Bill, Conservative spokesman, Mark Harper, persuaded the Government to include provisions which will restrict employers from asking disability/health related questions of job applicants before the offer of a job is made. This will make it much more difficult for employers to discriminate against people with a mental health condition in the recruitment phase, and will help break down one of the barriers which prevents people with a mental health condition from moving into work. 

Research will also be a key part in our drive to improve prevention and produce better outcomes for people with Diabetes. 

Overall, our reforms will mean that a Conservative Government will deliver a radical improvement in the services and care given to those who suffer from diabetes. 

I do hope this deals with your concerns and thank you once again for getting in touch.
Kind regards
Karen Holmes

on behalf of Andrew Turner 
seeking re-election as the Island?s MP


----------



## D_G (Apr 19, 2010)

Thumbs up for the lib dems! 

Got a letter today from Chris Huhne, who is a lib dem candidate and also the Eastleigh MP where i live.

Dear miss smith, 

Thank you for your email regarding the Diabetes Manifesto. i will respond in full shortly.
with best wishes, Yours sincerely, Chris huhne, with a signature.

Will let you know when i get the full letter. if i dont get another letter i will track him down as i am friends with him on facebook! lol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

Just bumping this up! How have your candidates done so far? I get the impression that the two main parties are less inclined to reply. We've had a few responses from the Greens. I had one from John Spottiswoode (Green), and a promise of a reply from John Denham (labour), but have heard nothing at all from the Tory candidate.

If you haven't emailed your candidates yet, do it now!

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_invo...t-campaigns/Parliamentary-candidate-campaign/


----------



## Emzi (Apr 23, 2010)

I sent mine off but ive had no reply yet


----------



## runner (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Sweetsatin,

Can't say I'm impressed with your candidate's reply - no actual commitment, just generalisations about how working together is apparently going to solve everything.  Mentioned research, but nothing about any financial commitment to it!  Didn't metnion the DUK manifesto?

I haven't had a response from conservatives yet, just labour and lib-dem.


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

no replies at all


----------



## am64 (May 2, 2010)

recieved reply from labour party candidate .....

'Thank you for getting in touch with me in relation to the Diabetes UK manifesto. I am glad that you have drawn this to my attention, I confess that the challenges and impact of diabetes has not been something about which I have been particularly well informed and would be glad of the opportunity to deepen and broaden my understanding.

I think that the Improving Lives manifesto offers a number of very interesting proposals and I am particularly interested in what we can do to diagnose early, support children and to support self care generally within a robust medical framework. If elected I will be pleased to convene a meeting of people affected by diabetes in the constituency to listen to views and gain a deeper understanding based on personal experiences, of what more government locally and nationally should be doing to address the needs of diabetes patients.


Best wishes


Jeremy


Jeremy Miles
Labour Parliamentary Candidate, Beaconsfield
miles4beaconsfield.com

only reply i have had ...but my postal vote has gone already


----------



## sweetsatin (May 2, 2010)

Nothing else from the rest of the polaticians
Afraid i won't be voting for any main party at the moment,... but i will vote.


----------



## Lauren (May 3, 2010)

My husband is our Welsh Conservative candidate. Because he has a good knowledge of how Diabetes affects people he has made it a priority of his to support us. He wants to raise awareness of it, get more funding, and support our care teams. Bless him!


----------



## Munjeeta (May 3, 2010)

I emailled my Lid Dem and Labour candidates AGES ago and not heard a peep. Must say I'm a little disappointed!


----------



## runner (May 3, 2010)

am64 said:


> recieved reply from labour party candidate .....
> 
> 'Thank you for getting in touch with me in relation to the Diabetes UK manifesto. I am glad that you have drawn this to my attention, I confess that the challenges and impact of diabetes has not been something about which I have been particularly well informed and would be glad of the opportunity to deepen and broaden my understanding.
> 
> ...



Blimey, a staight-forward, considered, honest reply!


----------



## runner (May 3, 2010)

sweetsatin said:


> Nothing else from the rest of the polaticians
> Afraid i won't be voting for any main party at the moment,... but i will vote.



That's the most important thing Sweetsatin!


----------



## runner (May 3, 2010)

Lauren said:


> My husband is our Welsh Conservative candidate. Because he has a good knowledge of how Diabetes affects people he has made it a priority of his to support us. He wants to raise awareness of it, get more funding, and support our care teams. Bless him!



Well Lauren,  I have to say I wouldn't vote for him in a million years because of the rest of his party's policies, but good on him for the support!


----------



## am64 (May 3, 2010)

runner said:


> Blimey, a staight-forward, considered, honest reply!



thats what i thought ! sadly our MP has a 35% or so majority


----------



## Lauren (May 3, 2010)

runner said:


> Well Lauren,  I have to say I wouldn't vote for him in a million years because of the rest of his party's policies, but good on him for the support!



Lol thanks!


----------

